# Ask the Seniors?



## marshallbd (Aug 30, 2004)

I was at a friends recently and was looking at MT with him and noticed that there was an Ask the Seniors section in the Kenpo/Kempo area but it doesn't show up on my screen when I log in.  Why is that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

It's one of a number of new or coming soon "Supporting Member" features.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16936

I'm anticipating rolling out at least 1 new feature per month, pending time and available funding to get things setup right.

:asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

I really like the idea of this new forum.  That alone is reason enough to spend the $12 to become a supporting member.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Being a Kenpoist myself I would use this site a lot!! lol see ya around the Forums gentlemen.


----------

